# Η Αθήνα της Dorothy Burr Thompson



## Ambrose (Nov 30, 2009)

Δείτε την Πλουτάρχου και την Πατριάρχου Ιωακείμ όταν ήταν ακόμη χωματόδρομοι στη δεκαετία του '20 και του '30, μέσα από το φακό της Dorothy Burr Thompson. Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον φωτογραφικό ταξίδι, σάς το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα! Το πέτυχα σήμερα στο Athensville Blog.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 30, 2009)

Πω πω... Φανταστείτε τη λασπούρα τον χειμώνα και τη σκόνη το καλοκαίρι. Μακριά από μας ο παλιός καλός καιρός. (Για μια ακόμα φορά λέω ευτυχώς που γεννήθηκα στον δυτικό κόσμο στο δεύτερο μισό του 20ου αιώνα)


----------



## psifio (Nov 30, 2009)

Πολύ σωστά, αλλά από την άλλη δεν σ' έπιασε η ψυχή σου όταν είδες πόσο ασφυκτικά κοντά είναι τα κτίρια μεταξύ τους στη σημερινή Αθήνα;


----------

